# Rant



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your broken hip and not being able to ride. 

I know what you mean when you would rather be doing everything yourself so it gets done how you want it. Needing somebody to help you do all that stuff just makes you feels like you are dependable on those people and not independent. 

Hope you get better fast so you can start doing everything yourself again most importantly...ride!!


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Get well soon ! I know how injuries can be on a person and their horse, don't feel like you're being demanding, if it's family helping you with things they should understand, right ?  Maybe you can't do everything right now but when you're a little more mobile you can use the ' off time ' and a sort of time to fix the little things everyone seems to have to get around to.

Anyways, get better ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys...I actually feel much better today! One day at a time and I'll get there!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Awwwww! I'm sorry. :-( I know exactly how you feel, though! I recently moved and my mom came over one day after my accident to help out and get my place organized. I am OCD about my books and DVDs. Books need to be in either series (or publication) order or height order. DVDs are in alphabetical order. My mom doesn't get that, so she just tossed books up on my shelves any which way. I can't find ANYTHING! lol Luckily she didn't touch my DVDs 'cuz I was already just about to have a fit from the way she was treating my books.

Keep your chin up and don't be afraid to ask for help. Don't be incredibly stubborn, like me. lol


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel for you....I am recovering from knee surgery right now. Had surgery Friday. I did let hubby wait on me somewhat this weekend. I wait on him hand and foot most of the time so I didn't feel the least bit guilty about it. 

The worst thing is not being about to get out and play with my horses....I miss them. I drove myself out to see them awhile ago...Biscuit's though bubble said "where have you been sister?" and I got to rub his face. That made me feel better than just about anything.

Take care and hope you are better soon...take the help...we wait on others...let them take a turn!


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

Feel better! Don't feel bad about relying on others, just worry about you getting better so you can ride and do things yourself again. My boyfriend does motocross, and a little over 2 weeks ago he broke both his legs, his pelvis, 3 ribs, and his right arm. The first few days he felt so horible about making me do EVERYTHING, for him. Now he just is like do this, that, and oh do this after. He always ends up sleeping when I'm out riding horses, and feeding all the horses and cattle. So then I barely get to sleep because he's always making me do stuff at weird hours in the night because he can't sleep!


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Understandable just don't be like my husband. About 6 years ago he broke his ankle on a horse he was training. After 3 days of being in a cast he decided that it just wasn't for him and he decided to cut his cast off. Now he is 26 and about crippled on that leg. All the dr's can do now is re break it and re set it with pins so its in the right position. And keep him in a cast for a little while longer now. Please take care of your self- your horses will thank you for it


----------



## LuckyHorsey7 (Aug 2, 2011)

Your horses want you to get better as fast as possible but if you dont get strong the day when you can ride witll be pushed even farther away. So think of it like this_

The horses miss you and they are using their magic horsey powers to fget the people aroubnd you to help you get better faster. (a bit of immagunation) but I can see it in hirses all the time. So Feel better and *remember<3 you will get there!!!*


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the kind words of encouragement! I went to see an ortho doc who said that my hip wasn't broken like my regular MD told me. He did say that I have nerve damage, and I am doing physical therapy for it. It is much better tho. I have started riding again. The first ride was tough, but I have ridden three more times since then. Still not 100% back to normal, but normal is just a setting on the dryer!!!:lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

YAY for not broken bones!! I know how that goes. ;-)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

that is terrific news!!


----------

